# Wanted: gut shots of a Proco Rat



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 28, 2021)

I'm writing an article for a trade magazine and I need some good quality photos of the component side of a Rat board.  Can anyone help me out here?  Found some on the 'net, but they're not great and then there is the reprint permission to work out.

Thanks!


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jul 28, 2021)

Which version?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 28, 2021)

Whatever you have, just so it's a Proco production pedal.  If you have more than one, even better!


----------



## Barry (Jul 28, 2021)

I used to buy non working pedals for little or nothing to repair and resale or for the enclosure and occasionally maybe recover a part or two, I may have a busted RAT in that box of not worth fixings that a guy tried to mod himself and ask me to look at fixing his many,many errors


----------



## Barry (Jul 28, 2021)

Found it but it's missing some components, but looking at it now it's not as destroyed as I once thought, a few lifted traces and some bad solders here and there, I'll try and put the missing components in place and take a few snapshots, don't remember why he was trying to change the LM308, unless it was from a year that had something else, don't remember his goal


----------



## music6000 (Jul 28, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Whatever you have, just so it's a Proco production pedal.  If you have more than one, even better!





			http://www.effectsdatabase.com/model/proco/rat
		




			https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/proco-rat-the-woodcutter-mystery.336621/page-6


----------



## Robert (Jul 28, 2021)

I can snap some pics for you tomorrow.


----------



## Paradox916 (Jul 28, 2021)

Damn.... I love hanging out here.


----------



## Barry (Jul 28, 2021)

I have the right chip, but would have to fake the cap values for them to look original, don't have greenies in some of the missing values, but it sounds like you got it covered with the other offers


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 28, 2021)

Thanks everyone!

Music6000, I've seen the pix on effectsdatabase.com.  Too many obscured components in their photos for my purposes.
Main thing is, I don't know how much effort is required to obtain permission from other websites to use their pix for profit.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 29, 2021)

CDB, Just make sure YOU get paid for your (PedalPCB's) pics. 

Too often have I been shafted by publishers for unpaid pics (got paid for the stories, but not the pics); admittedly I'm not a photographer, but the pics I took went with the story and were decent enough for publication (and their theft).


----------



## Sturdag Lagernathy (Jul 29, 2021)

Pics sent!


----------



## danfrank (Jul 29, 2021)

As a side note, im surprised how much difference in sound there is in a LM308 rat vs an OP07 rat


----------



## benny_profane (Jul 29, 2021)

danfrank said:


> As a side note, im surprised how much difference in sound there is in a LM308 rat vs an OP07 rat


As in there's a surprisingly large difference or small difference?


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Jul 29, 2021)

I still have a Juggernaut somewhere that I could open up .... interested?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 29, 2021)

Thanks everyone, I now have what I need.  What a cool place this is!


----------



## Paradox916 (Jul 29, 2021)

@Chuck D. Bones I would love to read the article when it gets published.... If it ends up online could you post a link?


----------



## danfrank (Jul 29, 2021)

benny_profane said:


> As in there's a surprisingly large difference or small difference?


I don't have the best ears but I noted a definite difference, those with "golden ears" would probably note quite a bit of difference. What I liked about the LM308 over the newer op amp is that the 308 version sounds more "raw", less refined which to my ears is a good thing for a distortion pedal.
I changed out the OP07 for a 308 for someone's Rat and he was ranting and raving about the improvement. I was happy for him.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 29, 2021)

Paradox916 said:


> @Chuck D. Bones I would love to read the article when it gets published.... If it ends up online could you post a link?


Absolutely.  You can read the basis for that article here. I was writing about the Expandora, but the mod applies equally to a Rat.


----------



## matt3310 (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 30, 2021)

To be honest, I was surprised at how little difference there is between the 308 and the OP07 — Mind, that's just online yoootoob comparisons. I've got both chips, built a Rat but have yet to A/B the chips in person. I'll get around to it eventually... 🕚


----------



## benny_profane (Jul 30, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> To be honest, I was surprised at how little difference there is between the 308 and the OP07 — Mind, that's just online yoootoob comparisons. I've got both chips, built a Rat but have yet to A/B the chips in person. I'll get around to it eventually... 🕚


Most of the A/B videos I've seen on youtube use two different units with the different chips rather than swapping it out of the same circuit. That to me completely invalidates the comparison since so many other variables are being introduced. I have yet to do the side by side comparison myself too. I've been meaning to do it for some time now.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 30, 2021)

benny_profane said:


> Most of the A/B videos I've seen on youtube use two different units with the different chips rather than swapping it out of the same circuit. That to me completely invalidates the comparison since so many other variables are being introduced. I have yet to do the side by side comparison myself too. I've been meaning to do it for some time now.


Agreed, but...

Here you go:




__





						Rat op-amp
					

Rat op-amp



					www.madbeanpedals.com
				




Guess we better get on it and compare for ourselves! I don't have "golden ears", but I have friends who do.


----------



## mnemonic (Jul 30, 2021)

I have a modern chinese rat with an op07 and a parentheses I made with an old metal-can Fairchild UA308.  Set the same they pretty much sound the same to me.  The 308 gates out easier with high output pickups and high distortion settings.

But I also pretty much just use it for doomy sludge stuff so maybe if I used a strat into a fender amp or something for crunchy tones maybe I would hear a bigger difference. 

and sorry chuck I only have pics of my modern rat pcb on the solder side


----------

